# Good Canon EF-S Macro Lens. Any Suggestions?



## Stickleback (22 Apr 2010)

Hi

I would love a good macro, I was just wondering if any of you lovely people have any lenses that you have found to be particularly amazing for aquarium photography?

R


----------



## mlgt (22 Apr 2010)

Ive been looking at the Tamron 90mm macro f2.8.

I know LondonDragon has this and Im hoping to borrow it from him to use on my own camera before making my mind up to buy one or not.

Whats your budget and which model do you have?


----------



## Stickleback (22 Apr 2010)

I have the canon 30D, but may get the 7D soon.

Not sure about my budget yet, I sort of have a OKish macro (sigma 20-200) so am just seeing if I can find a super dooper one.


----------



## John Starkey (22 Apr 2010)

I can recommend the canon 100mm f2.8 macro its a nice lens but costs a bit more then the mass produced lenses of say tamron,and sigma,thats not to say that those companys dont make good lenses.


----------



## Stu Worrall (22 Apr 2010)

both the tamron 90mm and the 100mm canon would get my vote but look at the 60mm EFS canon too. dan crawford has this and I he mentioned it was a really good lens.


----------



## John Starkey (22 Apr 2010)

rufus_blackwell said:
			
		

> I have the canon 30D, but may get the 7D soon.
> 
> Not sure about my budget yet, I sort of have a OKish macro (sigma 20-200) so am just seeing if I can find a super dooper one.



I have had the 7D for about 6 weeks,so far i am liking it a lot,but if your a person who doesnt like to many techi menu settings then this camera may not be for you,also the one thing i have found is on some occasions the pictures can be quite noisy in iso,s as low as 400 ,but this may be my doing as i am still trying to find the setup to suit me.


----------



## George Farmer (22 Apr 2010)

I love my Canon 100mm f/2.8 but Dan Crawford has equally good results with his 60mm.  100mm is better for closer-up stuff.  It also makes a great portrait lens, as does the 60mm.

The Tamron, Tokinas and Sigmas all have similar capabilities too, but perhaps aren't as reliable.


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Apr 2010)

The canon 60mm is great! I got it second hand from Ebay. I did want the 100mm but couldn't really afford it, i don't think i've missed out on much with the 60.

Here are a couple of shots, hand held under tank lighting.....


----------



## John Starkey (22 Apr 2010)

Nice macro shots Dan


----------



## mlgt (22 Apr 2010)

Really great shots. Im going to get a lens soon but need to have a few go's on LondonDragons one for the time being


----------



## George Farmer (22 Apr 2010)

Is no one going to ask what that plant is in Dan's first pic?


----------



## Nelson (22 Apr 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Is no one going to ask what that plant is in Dan's first pic?



Hottonia palustris.


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2010)

Yeah, I recognised it as that straight away, Arana had it in his old tank, beautiful plant, native and likes it cooler.


----------



## Arana (21 Oct 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Yeah, I recognised it as that straight away, Arana had it in his old tank, beautiful plant, native and likes it cooler.



Still do!... Hi Everyone


----------



## mlgt (21 Oct 2010)

So which macro lens did you settle in the end?
I went Hong Kong last week and bought myself a 100mm macro lens. Tokina branded and I really noticed the difference between Tokina and sigma. I found the Tokina to be sharper and less saturated which is what I am after.
The sigma was a little saturated to my liking and didnt focus as quickly compared to the tokina. 
I got it at a really good price of Â£280 with international warranty for 1 year or Asia warranty for 3 years.
My camera body is the new Canon 60D. I opted against the 7D as it was a little heavier and I preferred the useful movable screen of the 60D especially when you taking photos from weird angles.


----------



## sanj (21 Oct 2010)

Is the Canon f2.6 100mm around Â£600, just there seems to be different models. 

I am trying to get close up shots of fish i.e the whole body, but from a distance( like on the sofa from the tank) so as not to disturb them by moving up close. Im not sure if this is the correct type im looking for.


----------



## mlgt (21 Oct 2010)

Are you referring to the f2.8? I dont think there is one at f2.6?

There is 2 versions I think. One has IS and the other one doesnt. I remember prices around Â£550 for the IS version. I never had IS before on my lens's and as stated before Tokina were able to better the price if the Sigma lens I was after.

The non IS version is around Â£350 when I worked it out in Hong Kong dollars. But as fair as I know these are the 2 models you are talking about.


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 Oct 2010)

If you're looking for a macro that you can use from far away then i know Saintly would recommend this, and so would i http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sigma-70-300mm- ... B000ALLMI8
I took this with it and i was miles away from it......



It's cheap too!


----------



## mlgt (21 Oct 2010)

lovely looking cory there


----------



## sanj (22 Oct 2010)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> If you're looking for a macro that you can use from far away then i know Saintly would recommend this, and so would i http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sigma-70-300mm- ... B000ALLMI8



A yes thats most likely it. Thanks for that Dan. Is it an anti shake lens, or does that not really make a lot of difference?

I did mean the f2.8 100mm in my last post, made a typo. I have seen it mentioned alot so thought that was the bees knees. "IS" yeah I was wondering how much of a difference it makes, but then given the price difference one would think it might. Then again given the photo above probably not worth it for tank and fish photography?


----------



## mlgt (22 Oct 2010)

For fish photography its best invest in a nice tripod dependant on your camera body.
I invested in a heavy duty tripod which I know will last me years if not forever haha.

I made calculations what lens's I might be using in the future and if I continue to use this body or upgrade to a 5d MkII.

You will very rarely take shots without a tripod for taking pics of tanks and fish. It takes alot of patience


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Oct 2010)

Great pic Dan! 

the sigma 70-300 apo-DG is a great lens, for it's low price tag. Cheaply made, but it's just Â£120 (cheaper if you hunt around). The images though, are cracking. 

Add a flash, and you'll get some stunning images from it. A little like the infamous 50mm from canon.


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Oct 2010)

A few sample images from this sigma macro lens.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (4 Dec 2010)

Add a flash and hire Mark to come around    Simple as that... Great photos.


----------

